# 2 vs 3 Fingers



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i see no one wants to answer this so i will, they make hundreds of release aids . most people i see have at one time or another gone through a lot of them, most dont give them enough time to really get use to the things.in the last few years a few co. have made release aids with interchangeable handles2-3-4 but most of these are hinges. the buttons on the other hand its hard to find a 2 finger... 3-4 are very common ....i think HT quit making the 2 finger but im not 100% on that.. hope this helps mike


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I missed this thread until Mike brought it to the top.

My current releases are 3 finger hinges, but I have shot 2 finger hinges in the past. I think that the 2 finger releases are not as popular because many people think you have to be stronger to draw using just two fingers. In reality, unless you are over bowed, you won't have any problems drawing with 2 fingers.

The one difference I noted with a 2 finger is that it was more critical of your finger placement on the release. Probably a good thing if you stick with it and learn to do it. But I didn't have the patience to learn it at the time.

There is a lot of variation in relative finger length among us humans. In my case, my little finger is a bit on the short side and I find 4 finger releases less comfortable than 3 finger. My first handheld release was a 4 finger, but I soon found myself dropping my little finger off the release and just using 3 fingers. You may have different results since your hand is likely different from mine.

IMO the key thing for a handheld release is that it fit your hand. If it's not comfortable, you won't shoot enough arrows to get good. 2, 3 or 4 finger doesn't matter. What matters is that it quickly become a part of your hand and operate subconsciously.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

mike 66 said:


> i see no one wants to answer this so i will, they make hundreds of release aids . most people i see have at one time or another gone through a lot of them, most dont give them enough time to really get use to the things.in the last few years a few co. have made release aids with interchangeable handles2-3-4 but most of these are hinges. the buttons on the other hand its hard to find a 2 finger... 3-4 are very common ....i think HT quit making the 2 finger but im not 100% on that.. hope this helps mike


Thanks heaps mike66


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

aread said:


> I missed this thread until Mike brought it to the top.
> 
> My current releases are 3 finger hinges, but I have shot 2 finger hinges in the past. I think that the 2 finger releases are not as popular because many people think you have to be stronger to draw using just two fingers. In reality, unless you are over bowed, you won't have any problems drawing with 2 fingers.
> 
> ...


Thanks Allen


----------

